# Solicito diagrama de bocina amplificada Kaiser msa-6516BT



## Flavio cesar 2

Alguien que me pueda ayudar con el diagrama de bocina Kaiser MSA-6516BT, tiene una resistencia quemada y no se ve el valor.
Se oye distorsionada.


----------



## Kenjiro

Si te pasaron el Diagrama? Mi bocina no acepta el "mode" quiero cambiarlo a auxiliar pero vi ese cable suelto, tu me puedesnindicar en donde va?


----------



## henrypal

Cual es el cable suelto...?


----------



## Kenjiro

Es al v
Cable de mode, el que cambia el modo, presiono el botón y no cambia a auxiliar, revise la bocina y estaba el cable suelto, más no se en donde puedo soltarlo. Saludos cordialws


----------



## henrypal

Es al v....?


----------



## Kenjiro

Es al cable de mode,  fue error ortográfico, saludos cordiales


----------

